# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  А. Кубельский. Цикличность времени. 17.04.2021.

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021.

А. Кубельский. Цикличность времени. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udgD...uJnF8l&index=4

----------

